# [Bhyve] Kickstart Centos 7 1908



## SilentSovereign (Dec 9, 2019)

I've made a custom centos 7 image with the kickstart cfg file inside and configured the booting accordingly following this guide Kickstart centos ISO.

To test if this works, I created a VirtualBox VM with it on Windows and I had no issues.
However on FreeBSD with Bhyve, I get this :


```
Boot Failed. EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot Failed. EFI Hard Drive
PXE-E18: Server response timeout.
Boot Failed. EFI Network
UEFI Interactive Shell v2.1
EDK II
UEFI v2.40 (BHYVE, 0x00010000)
Mapping table
    BLK0: Alias(s):
        PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x3,0x0)/Sata(0x0,0x0,0x0)
    BLK1: Alias(s):
        PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x3,0x0)/Sata(0x0,0x0,0x0)/CDROM(0x0)
    BLK2: Alias(s):
        PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x4,0x0)/Sata(0x0,0x0,0x0)
Press ESC in 1 seconds to skip startup.nsh or any other key to continue
Shell>
```

Now I looked up the issue on the internet and most people had it with Windows VMs and other possible fixes I found didn't work either. Any clues?


----------



## aragats (Dec 9, 2019)

I think the messages are clear: your iso's EFI boot is broken. The fact it works in VB means you use BIOS emulation in VB, not UEFI.
If that's true, you should be able to boot by creating a bhyve guest using sysutils/grub2-bhyve as described in the handbook.


----------

